# 1745's And 36-38"draw?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

what should i cut my looped band set to?i cut them to 18 a loop and its a little too much. i know someone here has a similar draw


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

1842 or 1845 would be a better weight for easy draw and more stable hits. An 8 inch working length would be good. Measure from pouch loop to tube loop on shooter.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

so 8 inches is the way to go, thanks.i'm a pretty strong guy so 1745 is not a problem and i think they hit harder with half inch steel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> so 8 inches is the way to go, thanks.i'm a pretty strong guy so 1745 is not a problem and i think they hit harder with half inch steel.


*Your Right, if you like 1/2 inch steel or lead the 1745's are Dynamic. *


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks again dgui, you rock!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My draw is close to that. I cut my 1842s to 14 inches, which results in a 6 1/2 inch loop. You will get maximum power from chinese tubes by drawing almost to maximum.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Henry thanks for your Band set specs, I'm going to try both and see what feels better.I'll post results but it will take a few days


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*You will get a better yield if you can draw past the back of your head in a full butterfly at 58 inches or more. With that draw it has been close going completely through a 26 gauge steel flat panel with a 3/8 steel ball and Tex Flat Bands at 3/4 inch wide with a working length of 7 1/2 inches and a 58 inch draw but unfortunately I was not aware at the time of quick release for more speed.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

dgui said:


> *You will get a better yield if you can draw past the back of your head in a full butterfly at 58 inches or more. With that draw it has been close going completely through a 26 gauge steel flat panel with a 3/8 steel ball and Tex Flat Bands at 3/4 inch wide with a working length of 7 1/2 inches and a 58 inch draw but unfortunately I was not aware at the time of quick release for more speed.*


Darrell, have you tried full butterfly with Chinese tubes? I have and got disappointing results. I would like to hear from anyone who has achieved higher speeds with Chinese tubes at full butterfly than by drawing to max at about 36 inches.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

What is a quick release? You mean shooting right away or another technique? Really good info here


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Henry,when I have tested different draw lengths with tubes I find that each extra cm of draw adds roughly one fps in velocity. 
When I shoot tubes I tilt the forks as forward as possible in almost full butterfly(150cm). At close to maximum stretch with 1745 tapers I get 300-330fps easily with 3/8 steel. If I draw shorter than this (as with a 36-38 inch draw)speed drops away significantly. 
It does need finessing to get the tube length just right,too long and the tubes won't be maxxed out at full butterfly.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think 9-10mm steel ball is a good choice when using 1745.

----------------------
My skype: balance12529


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I like 3/8 and 7/16 with 1842 and 7/16 and 1/2 with 1745s.seems like 7/16 is the cross over size


----------

